# pps pro dosing



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm going to start doing dry ferts with pps pro since I don't want to change 50% water with EI dosing. I'm going to be dosing a 45 gallon and a 29 gallon shrimp tank is it really necessary to do daily dose of 1ml per 10g or could I just dose like 3 times a week at 10ml,10ml, and 11.5ml for 45 gallon and 7ml,7ml, and 7ml for 29 gallons?. for 45g I change around 30% every 3 weeks and 29 I change 30% every 2 weeks. Right now I'm using Seachem Flourish on both tanks.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That kind of defeat the matra of pps pro dosing. The idea is to always dose enough for the plants to use in one day only. If you go for excess, then you are heading into the EI method.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

ok got it, I just hope I remember to dose everyday. I'll most likely just dose after the lights go off can't really dose 1 hour b4 lights on since I do shift work....


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You can try a middle ground between pps pro and EI by dosing for a couple of days at a time. It is sometimes tricky to find the right balance though. Give it a try and watch the results, you may find a regimen that works better for you and your schedule.


----------

